# Help for a newbie!



## jcev39 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi There,

I've just joined as I have been converted to the joys of proper coffee by a couple of friends (damn them - I'd been perfectly happy with Nespresso (sorry for swearing!) until they corrupted me with really good coffee!). I really hadn't appreciated the details behind creating a good coffee but the results are worth it and it appeals to my inner engineer!!!

I inherited a Dualit Espressivo and Dualit grinder which was a step in the right direction but I'm ready for an upgrade and would welcome any suggestions.

I look forward to hearing from you and hope to be able to contribute in the future.

Cheers

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Whats your intended budget?

Must it be brand new or would you consider second hand?

What sort of drinks will you be making and how many / frequency of usage?

Any size / height restrictions?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome, there are many many questions and answers ahead of you, but I'm sure it will all guide you to the right equipment for you.


----------



## jcev39 (Aug 22, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Whats your intended budget?
> 
> Must it be brand new or would you consider second hand?
> 
> ...


Budget TBD but probably 2-300 for the machine and fine with second hand.

Mostly making espressos or flat white usually 2-3 per day but may want more when guests come. Would like something with a decent steam wand (that's something that the Espressivo most certainly failed at!).

No particular size restrictions but probably wouldn't get away with a 3 filter pro machine!!!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









You will get something decent for that. Some lovely s'hand machines and Grinders come up on the For Sale threads if you want to get something top notch for your money. You need more post counts to take part on those threads but keep posting questions and what you are looking for and you will soon boost your count.


----------



## jcev39 (Aug 22, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any recommendations or, probably more importantly, machines to avoid. I've been having a look at certain auction sites and it seems that there are quite a lot of Gaggi Classics for sale. I was under the impression this was a pretty good, basic machine so why are so many up for sale?

What's the general view on lever machines? A few La Pavoni's have caught my eye as they look great but I'm concerned about their limitations (temp control etc).

Any suggestions very gratefully received!

Thanks again

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Why so many classics up for sale?

They are an entry level machine and as such are a bit of a stepping stone.

My guess is a lot of people buy them then get the bug for coffee and want to go up a level. Also, some people camt get on with them (not us the forum members, jyst jo public)

Great machines, well thought of and can deliver great results.

Ive got a classic, but have a hankering for a la pav.

Out of the two if id get the la pav given what you drink and how often.


----------



## jcev39 (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! Makes a lot of sense. Just need to find the machine now and get it past the wife (though if I can get it installed and serve her a great coffee forgiveness will be easier than permission!!!







).

Cheers

John


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

jcev39 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Makes a lot of sense. Just need to find the machine now and get it past the wife (though if I can get it installed and serve her a great coffee forgiveness will be easier than permission!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that mate, great coffee is just a myth:waiting:


----------

